
Free Software Foundation: recent licensing updates - rauhl
https://www.fsf.org/blogs/licensing/recent-licensing-updates
======
tannhaeuser
I'm all for FSF and F/OSS but I feel like we're discussing things of the past.
What I think needs discussion instead is

1\. what are the ethics of F/OSS in times of "the cloud"?

2\. should we equip our software with additional constraints related to what
kind of websites/service can and cannot be created with it (for example Open
Access only, or at least freely crawlable by indie crawlers; eg I just learned
GitHub blocked findx which has shut down today [1])

Rather than pontificating about traditional software licensing, I'm more
concerned about your software's contribution towards software and information
monopolization.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18413684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18413684)

